
Reflections on ESLint's success - louhike
https://www.nczonline.net/blog/2016/02/reflections-on-eslints-success/
======
joshschreuder
I just switched from JSHint to ESLint to try it out. So far I haven't noticed
too much difference (I use it with SublimeLinter)

Wasn't aware of the custom rule thing... Does anyone have any examples of good
custom rulesets?

~~~
Ambroos
The Airbnb styleguide and matching ESLint preset is quite popular and very
complete:
[https://github.com/airbnb/javascript/tree/master/packages/es...](https://github.com/airbnb/javascript/tree/master/packages/eslint-
config-airbnb)

~~~
grawlinson
To add to this, Mozilla have their own ESLint preset:
[https://dxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-
central/source/devtools/.esl...](https://dxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-
central/source/devtools/.eslintrc)

